# No spatial awareness, and other things...



## fresko123 (Jan 23, 2013)

I know feeling disoriented can be a symptom of DP/DR, but I also feel like I have no spatial awareness of my body. Like I bump into people and things more often. I also feel like the room I am in is the only one that exists. Like, before DR if I was in my apartment I knew I was in a room, in my apartment, in my apartment complex, in Orlando, in Florida, in the US, on planet earth. I could just feel it. But now I feel like I have no concept of other places other than the immediate one I'm in. Does this make sense to anyone else?


----------



## Jewells (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh yes I feel the same way..I have no connection to anything loved ones, family members people in general my surroundings are strange , I feel like I am trapped inside this bubble where nothing is familar to me anymore and is now strange to me. My body feels like its not there so its hard to make my body work like touching things feeling things its hard to grasp. Its very scary I feel like I want to hide...But I know I have to be strong and fight thought it...You are not alone I feel what you are feeling and it sucks!!!


----------



## fresko123 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, I feel like I'm in a bubble also!! Touching things is strange to me also. And every so often eating will feel weird to me. Like I'll put food in my mouth, and chewing and swallowing will feel strange to me. That's something I experienced a lot when I used to get high all the time. Come to think of it, most of my symptoms are things I felt when I used to get high.

Something especially weird to me is my perception of things. Like things seem cartoonish. I see things normally, and I know that, but in my mind they're much bigger or smaller than they actually are. It really freaks me out. I think it's called the Alice in wonderland syndrome or something?


----------



## Petrucci6565 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah I think dp and dr have ways to distort our perceptions of things. i'll usually feel the same way about the room I'm in. Maybe it's just because I'm never thinking about what's outside of my immediate situation. There have been a few times when I "woke up" for a bit and was seeing things as they should be seen. I started thinking about my family and friends and it felt almost like a revalation knowing my mom and sister were sleeping just a few rooms away. It's as if I haven't been aware of that. Like everything else is blurred out. Same with with my house, my town, state, any of that. I feel like I'v had tunnel vision like you wee saying.


----------

